# sarsaparilla sioux city  anybody  know date value



## luuluu5273




----------



## Eric

Is that a 88 to the right.. I would say it's fairly new.. if those are "8s" I would say 1988..They are still around... we still bottle that we use paper labels and they are now switching over to film labels.
www.orcabeverage.com


----------

